# Frecuencias de corte de equalizador a 3 vias



## Eugeni (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola! Estoy diseñando un ecualizador de 3 vias( bajos, medios y altos) con filtros activos de segundo orden. Me gustaria saber si hay frecuencias  de corte standard para cada filtro o si simplemente tengo que diseñarlo dividiendo la banda de frecuencias del oido humano en partes equitativas. 

¿Las ganancias de cada filtro tienen que ser iguales? Ya que el oído humano es más sensible a las altas frecuencias que a las bajas, y no se si los ecualizadores se basan mínimamente en las curvas isofónicas y en la curva de los dBA!


Muchas gracias!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 23, 2009)

He encontrado un circuito de un crossover de 3 vias que creo que me ira de lujo para el proyecto. Alguien podria hallar la funcion de transferencia de cualquiera de los filtros en serie para poder compararlo con la mia? gracias!


----------



## juanma (Mar 23, 2009)

Por preguntar, donde lo conseguiste?

Porque en la *MISMA* pagina donde te da el circuito, te da las formulas de los filtros y hasta un grafico.




SiliconChip raramente presenta articulos incompletos. Solamente el codigo HEX de la lectora de CD con control remoto  :evil: 

Saludos

Edit: *W T F ?*


			
				Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> Alguien podria hallar la funcion de transferencia de cualquiera de los filtros en serie *para poder compararlo con la mia? gracias!*


Entendi mal, o tenes la funcion de transferencia de tus oidos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> Hola! Estoy diseñando un *ecualizador* de 3 vias( bajos, medios y altos) con filtros activos de segundo orden. ......





			
				Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> He encontrado un circuito de un *crossover* de 3 vias que creo que me ira de lujo para el proyecto. Alguien podria hallar la funcion de transferencia de cualquiera de los filtros en serie para poder compararlo con la mia? gracias!


¿ En que quedamos ?



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Por preguntar, donde lo conseguiste?


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/crossover-divisor-3-vias-7731/



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Eugeni dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Creo que se refiere a comparar con sus propios calculos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> He encontrado un circuito de un crossover de 3 vias que creo que me ira de lujo para el proyecto. Alguien podria hallar la funcion de transferencia de cualquiera de los filtros en serie para poder compararlo con la mia? gracias!



A simple vista y sin meditarlo mucho, *parecen* filtros Linkwitz-Riley, ya que los valores de las resistencias y capacitores son los mismos en cada par pasa-altos y pasa-bajos, lo que te dá 6db de atenuación en la fcia de corte. Habría que calcularlo bien...

Saludos!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 23, 2009)

Primero, seria dificil encontrar la función de transferencia de mis oidos, pero hay gente que hace tiempo que se ha acercado...con las llamadas holofonías  o audio 3D, donde se utiliza unos micrófonos especiales que imitan el comportamiento del oido humano, incluyendo la amplificación por parte del oido medio de algunas frecuencias entre el rango de 2kHZ y 5kHz ( creo) y  la localizacion de la fuente sonora.

EN segundo lugar, siento ser tan caótico! Me gustaria saber, primeramente, si hay valores standard para las frecuencias de corte y en segundo lugar, la función de transferencia de alguno de los filtros(No de mis oidos) para poder compararla con la mia.

Ezavalla tienes razon, son filtros Linkwitz-Riley, me podrias ayudar con la funcion de transferencia? Se que es un calculo fácil pero quiero asegurarme de mis respuestas.


EL circuito lo he sacado un post  y no he visto si estaban también los bodes y la formula de la frecuencia de corte, pero gracias por avisarme!


Gracias a todos!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 23, 2009)

aps! EL circuito no lo saque de esa pagina! Es el mismo pero lo saque de otra lugar y no estaban los bodes ni las ecuaciones! Gracias por el link de esa pagina...hay mucha mas información!

Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> Me gustaria saber, primeramente, si hay valores standard para las frecuencias de corte y en segundo lugar, la función de transferencia de alguno de los filtros(No de mis oidos) para poder compararla con la mia.
> 
> Ezavalla tienes razon, son filtros Linkwitz-Riley, me podrias ayudar con la funcion de transferencia? Se que es un calculo fácil pero quiero asegurarme de mis respuestas.



Las frecuencias de corte para bi- o tri-amplificar están dadas por varias cosas, pero principalmente por la respuesta en frecuencia de los parlantes (y baffles) que utilices y la potencia de los amplificador que tengas disponibles para utilizar. Normalmente, la frecuencia de corte superior de los graves está alrededor de los 300Hz, lo mismo que la fcia de corte inferior del par medios-altos si estas biamplificando. Si tri-amplificadorficás, esto se mantiene, pero la frecuencia de corte superior de los medios ronda los 3KHz, lo mismo que la fcia de corte inferior de los agudos.

Claro que todo esto influye directamente en la potencia que es necesaria aplicar a cada conjunto de parlantes. Fijate el grafico que adjunto para que veas la relación entre ellos.

En cuanto a la función de transferencia de los filtros Linkwitz-Riley, nada mejor que el sitio de su creador: http://www.linkwitzlab.com/filters.htm

Ahí tenés los calculos y los diagrama de Bode (que está en un link).

Saludos!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 23, 2009)

Creo que no me habrías podido dar una respuesta mejor! Genial! Muchas gracias!

Respecto al gráfico, es algo parecido a las curvas isofónicas?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2009)

Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> Respecto al gráfico, es algo parecido a las curvas isofónicas?



No que yo sepa, si es que por curvas isofónicas te refieres al diagrama de Fletcher-Munson. Este esquema es solo una distribución de la potencia en función de la frecuencia tomado sobre muestras representativas de diferentes tipos de música. Como te imaginarás, para la música clásica probablemente sea bastante diferente que para el rock, pero si lo consideras un término medio...pues anda muy bien así.

Saludos!


----------



## Eugeni (Mar 23, 2009)

vale! Genial , había entendido otra cosa! 

Muy interesante! Gracias por la información!


----------



## Eugeni (Abr 7, 2009)

En el circuito del ecualizador de más arriba, solo se alimentan 3 operacionales, los otros se tienen que alimentar a igual voltaje o más  para no crear clipping pero...a que voltaje los alimento?


gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 7, 2009)

Eugeni dijo:
			
		

> En el circuito del ecualizador de más arriba, solo se alimentan 3 operacionales, los otros se tienen que alimentar a igual voltaje o más  para no crear clipping pero...


Son operacionales Cuádruples *( TL074 )*, al alimentar *1* chip se alimentan internamente los *4 *operacionales, por eso solo aparecen 3 AO alimentados.


----------



## Eugeni (Abr 7, 2009)

buff..toda la razon...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## LeoManiche (Abr 14, 2010)

Perdón pero no me queda claro como usar la fórmula, cuál es el valor de C y R?'
Es una equivalencia o cuáles debo usar?'


----------

